# ABSTIMMUNG - das beste User-GT 2007 ---- SINGLESPEED (6 v. 6)



## Kint (1. März 2008)

die Abstimmung erfolgt vom 01.03.08 bis 14.03.08 nach folgendem Schema.


jeder forumuser ist zur Abstimmung berechtigt und hat pro kategorie drei stimmen, die in klassischer gold silber bronze oder 1.2.3. manier abgegeben werden. 
*Platz 1 erhält bei der Auswertung 3 Punkte, platz 2, 2 Punkte und Platz 3, 1 Punkt. Das Bike mit den meisten Punkten gewinnt die kategorie.*

untenstehend sind die Usernamen *rot * markiert. durch numerierung und nennung der namen wird in der jeweiligen Kategorie abgestimmt. 
die abstimmung könnte also so aussehen.. :

1. Gt-team
2. Torsten
3. Rikman

(wäre aber falsch weil alle drei nicht teilgenommen haben... - würde aber bedeuten Gt-team bekommt 3 Punkte, Torsten, 2 Punkte und Rikman 1 Punkt. ) - Auch wer für "Kint" stimmt hat was falsch gemacht  

Die fotos sind Thumbnails - dh durch anklicken kommt Ihr ins Fotoalbum der User und könnte euch mehr oder größere Bilder ansehen. 

*kommentare dürfen gerne UNTER der Stimmabgabe angefügt werden. *FEUER FREI !


----------



## Kint (1. März 2008)

*hoeckle*
WP GTeammitglied

Benutzerbild von hoeckle

Registriert seit: Feb 2006
Ort: Innsbruck/Hamburg
Bike: manche..












Aus der Not eine Tugend....
Da mich Umzug, Kindeserziehung und leider fehlende Werkstatt, davon abhalten das so umzusetzen wie ich mir das vorstelle, daß andere Projekt ja von Zingel nun für dieses Jahr schon präsentiert ist, nun halt Titan einfach...
Gabel Tange (mit GT Aufkleber gepimpt)
Acros AH-06 (kam mit dem Rahmen)
Naben 950er (fixedless , noch...)
Mavix XM 719
Syncros Lenker
Syncros Sattelstütze
Race Face Rizer
Magura HS 22
TWP Hebel
Grafton Kurbel
XT Innenlager
GT Flats
Scott 2.35
Brooks Swift
Also eine bunte Mischung aus der Restekiste...





*toncoc*
das ist keine liebe...

Benutzerbild von toncoc

Registriert seit: Jan 2005
Ort: eifel
Bike: cromo fixiert; kompost rr; würfeliger hartschwanz; langhubiges bügeleisen für große berge; alten stahl in porno lackierung für die eisdiele; eiserne black beauty für alle tage

















92er gt timberline




* GT-Sassy*
Mitglied

Benutzerbild von GT-Sassy

Registriert seit: Aug 2005
Bike: GT Outpost (Bj.1989), GT Tachyon, GT Avalanche, Dino Cruiser, GT Tequesta, GT LTS, GT Outpost 28", GT Tempest SS, GT Tempest, 2x GT Karakoram (im Aufbau) "Zweiter bei der Wahl des schönsten GT 2007-Rubrik BMX-"
















GT Tempest
Dient als BMX Ersatz, da ich zum ersten ein bischen zu groß dafür bin und zum zweiten meine Tochter das Performer für sich beansprucht





*tofu1000*
great Sojabohnenquark!

Benutzerbild von tofu1000

Registriert seit: Jul 2006
Ort: Oschatz
Bike: 2x GT Zaskar, 1x GT Backwoods, 1x Grobian, 1x Coladose
















Teile hab ich nicht alle im Kopf, deshalb spar ich mir das an der Stelle.So! Dieses Mal bin ich auch mit von der Partie. Als erstes mal meine wiederbelebte Einstiegsdroge - ein 95er Backwoods. Die übliche Geschichte: Vom Zaskar geträumt - nur Geld fürs Backwoods gehabt. Aber es war immer ein treuer Gefährte und leistet nun gute Dienste als Singlespeeder und Omaschreck. Zur Freude mancher z.Zt. wetterbedingt auch mal mit dicken Gummis unterwegs.



*oldman*
Mitglied

Benutzerbild von oldman

Registriert seit: Aug 2003
Ort: on the road...
Bike: einige...
















Komposition:
GT Psyclone 18" 1993
LRS DT Swiss Hügi 240er Naben, Mavic Felgen
Panaracer Smoke und Dart Drahtreifen
Devil Ventilkappen
Rock Shox SID Dual Air Gabel 80mm
Chris King NoThread Set schwarz
ne Handvoll 0815 Spacer
Azonic O.R.C. Lenker
Azonic O.R.C. Vorbau
Griffe wasweissich
Altek V-Brake Hebel
Avid Single Digit Mag V-Brake vorne
Shimano Deore XT U-Brake hinten
Nokon Hüllen silber
American Classic Sattelstütze
Selle Italia Flite gelb
Race Face Forged Kurbel mit Specialites TA Zephyr Kettenblatt 44er
Wippermann Weisstern Kette
Surly Singleator Spanner
Titan Singlestar 18er
Ritchey Schnellspanner
Xpedo SL Pedale

so, eingentlich wollte ich nicht teilnehmen, da mein Objekt der Begierde noch nicht geliefert wurde....
Nach einer ausgiebigen Tour mit dem Singlespeed Psyclone bin aber sowas von begeistert, dass ich das Baby doch in den Wettbewerb schicke.
Es ist, soweit mir bekannt, ein 93er Psyclone. Ich habe es noch nicht lange und werde es in den nächsten Wochen abstossen, da mir ein schwarzes (!!!) Psyclone zugelaufen ist 
Wie immer bei meinen Haufen - es werden nur Teile verbaut, die im Alltag funktionieren und mir persönlich gefallen; alles was ich nicht richtig fahren kann, fliegt raus. 
Geputzt habe ich den Haufen natürlich auch nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (1. März 2008)

*GTdanni*
3. Platz GT (Fully) 2006

Benutzerbild von GTdanni

Registriert seit: Sep 2003
Ort: Bad Dürrenberg
Bike: GT STS 1 / GT Tachyon SSP / GT Zaskar / GT Rage / GT Jetstream / Emmelle Laser / Diamant Crosser / Diamant SSP / Diamant Bahnrad / Mifa Klapprad / Spezialized FSR Enduro und noch einige Andere.
















Ein Tachyon mit 590er Felgen (ETRTO)  38/18 Freilaufritzel
Die Teile sind alle nix besonderes aber relativ selten.  
Die Lila U-Brake ist übrigens einmalig, da in Heimarbeit (nicht von mir) entstanden.  
 Gewicht 10,8Kg und es fährt sich sehr ...... wendig.





*kingmoe*
Altes GTier

Benutzerbild von kingmoe

Registriert seit: Apr 2003
Ort: Hamburg
Bike: Zaskar, i-Drive u.a.
















Rahmen: 1990er Tequesta MTB, Alles unnötige abgeflext, geglättet und neu gepulvert (Farbe: Erbsensuppengrün)
Mehr zur Restauration hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4327227&postcount=4330
Gabel: Aero Rennrad-Stahlgabel
Vorbau / Steuersatz: Control Tech MTB / XT
Lenker: Alu (einfacher Ritchey oder sowas), MTB, gekürzt
Griffe: Durchsichtige Griffe mit Isoband-Muster drunter  
LRS: Vo. Rigida DP18 auf Ultegra-nabe, hi. DP18 auf Surly Flip-Flop-Nabe fixed/free
Reifen: 25er Conti Ultra Sport
Kurbel / KB / Innenlager: Shimano 600 Ultegra / KB ohne Schalthilfen / Shimano LX oder XT
Pedale: Bärentatzen mit Körbchen
Kette: Halflink-Chain, fett
Stütze: Kalloy
Sattel: Vetta Tranverse TT, selber mit Echtleder (Schlangenleder-Prägung) neu bezogen
Bremsen / Hebel: Shimano Dual Pivot / Tech Lite MTB

Extras: Flachmannhalter / Singlespeed-Aheadkappe




* SixTimesNine*
9999,99

Benutzerbild von SixTimesNine

Registriert seit: May 2006
Ort: Connemara, Sønder Vorupør u. Doccione di Sotto
Bike: GT Peace
















One is enough

Rahmen: GT Peace Butted 4130 CR-Mo
Gabel: Gt Butted 4130 CR-Mo
Steuersatz: Cane Creek
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite
Sattel: Fizik Gobi black
Sattelklemme: GT
Vorbau: Truvativ XR
Lenker: Truvativ XR
LRS: Surly Disc Naben, Mavic 717 Disc
Kurbel: Kooka Forged
Kettenblatt: Kooka
Freilaufritzel: White Industries
Pedale: XLC
Bremsen: Hope Mono Mini 
Mäntel: Schwalbe Marathon XR


----------



## B-Ston3D (1. März 2008)

1. kingmoe
2. toncoc
3. hoeckle


----------



## Davidbelize (1. März 2008)

1. kingmoe
2. oldman
3. sixtimesnine


----------



## Kint (1. März 2008)

schöne räder...


1. gt danni 
2. kingmoe
3. tonoc

das tachyon ist einfach was gaaaanz besodneres, moes erbsensuppenbomber verdient die punkte udn gegen was geflecktes hat sicher keiner was einzuwenden....


----------



## hoeckle (1. März 2008)

1. kingmoe
2. hoeckle
3. gt danni


----------



## versus (1. März 2008)

1. toncoc - sehr clean und wunderschön
2. oldman - irgendwie bleibe ich immer an den psyclones hängen - sogar wenn sie gelb sind  
3. hoeckle - obwohl mir der riser und der blaue hebel nicht so 100%ig zusagen


----------



## Deleted61137 (1. März 2008)

1. Toncoc

2. Hoeckle

3. Oldman


----------



## korat (1. März 2008)

1. hoeckle
2. kingmoe
3. sixtimesnine

zu 1: trotz vorbau, blauem hebel, rizer und sattelstellung (sieht insgesamt etwas aus, als paßt der rahmen nicht richtig) einfach wunderschön, endlich mal ein xizang mit neongelben decals.

zu 2: das foto wird ihm nicht wirklich gerecht. ein wohldurchdachtes schönes fixie (!) mit zahlreichen technischen und optischen raffinessen.

zu 3: mit fetten reifen wärs schöner, aber die farbliche abstimmung gefällt mir.


----------



## GT-Sassy (1. März 2008)

1. toncoc

2. hoeckle

3. oldman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastieeeh (1. März 2008)

1. SixTimesNine
2. hoeckle
3. oldman


----------



## nullvektor (1. März 2008)

1.toncoc
2.kingmoe
3.hoeckle


----------



## Bursar (1. März 2008)

1. toncoc
2. GTdanni
3. kingmoe


----------



## armin-m (1. März 2008)

1. kingmoe
2. toncoc
3. hoeckle


----------



## planetsmasher (1. März 2008)

kurz und schmerzlos:

1. Kingmoe
2. Tofu1000
3. toncoc


----------



## pilato (1. März 2008)

1. kingmoe
2. SixTimesNine
3. toncoc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (1. März 2008)

1. SixTimesNine
2. kingmoe
3. toncoc


----------



## zaskar-le (1. März 2008)

1. sixtimesnine
2. hoeckle
3. tofu1000


----------



## tofu1000 (1. März 2008)

1. kingmoe
2. Gtdanni
3. toncoc


----------



## carlosI (1. März 2008)

1.kingmoe; #1, numero uno, Eins
2.hoeckle; weil isch liebe Xizang, Du vastehst Alta, korrrekt
3.toncoc; damit kommste überall rauf


----------



## Kelme (1. März 2008)

1. toncoc
2. kingmoe
3. oldman


----------



## SixTimesNine (1. März 2008)

1.hoeckle
2.kingmoe
3.oldman


----------



## BonelessChicken (1. März 2008)

1. toncoc
2. hoeckle
3. GTdanni


----------



## jasper (1. März 2008)

1. tofu1000
2. kingmoe


----------



## Master | Torben (1. März 2008)

1. sixtimesnine
2. kingmoe
3. tofu1000


----------



## toncoc (1. März 2008)

1.kingmoe
2.hoeckle
3.gtdanni

meins gefällt mir natürlich am besten, aber man wählt sich doch nicht selber!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (1. März 2008)

1. toncoc - aus einem hässlichen Entlein einen Schwan gemacht, Respekt

2. tofu1000 - "Einmal GT rot-weiß bidde..." Passt!

3. Hoeckle - Graue Titan-Maus mit TWP-Farbtupfer, gefällt mir.


----------



## elsepe (1. März 2008)

1.kingmoe-klare linie
2.oldman-langsam versteh ich die psyclone hysterie
3.gt-danni-sport frei!


----------



## KaZuO (1. März 2008)

1. kingmoe
2. hoeckle
3. tofu1000


----------



## butsche2002 (1. März 2008)

1. kingmoe  .................richtig schick  
2. SixTimesNine.............edel 
3. Tofu1000...................schööööööön weiß


----------



## Überholverbot (2. März 2008)

1. klingmoe
2. gt-danni
3. tofu1000


----------



## matthew (2. März 2008)

1. kingmoe
2. gtdanni
3. hoeckle


----------



## tamaiti (2. März 2008)

1. kingmoe
2. SixTimesNine
3. gt-danni


----------



## Manni1599 (2. März 2008)

1. toncoc 
2. kingmoe 
3. tofu1000


----------



## gnss (2. März 2008)

1. toncoc
2. oldman
3. gt-danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boramaniac (2. März 2008)

1. kingmoe
2. GTdanni
3. Tofu1000


----------



## Kruko (2. März 2008)

1. hoeckle
2. kingmoe
3. GT-Sassy


----------



## GT-Hinterland (2. März 2008)

1. tofu1000
2. kingmoe
3. toncoc


----------



## Ketterechts (2. März 2008)

1. kingmoe  -  super
2. tofu1000  -  das war knapp
3. Toncoc  -  sehr schön


----------



## Chat Chambers (2. März 2008)

1. toncoc - einfach sauber, klar, und wunderschön
2. hoeckle
3. oldman


----------



## Backfisch (2. März 2008)

1. GTDanni
2. kingmoe
3. hoeckle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 5247 (3. März 2008)

1. tonoc
2. kingmoe
3. SixTimesNine


----------



## Stemmel (3. März 2008)

1. kingmoe (ohne viel Schnickschnack, halt ein 'Jung aus Pauli'  )

2. tofu1000 

3. toncoc

Daggi


----------



## oliversen (3. März 2008)

1. Kingmoe
2. toncoc
3. GTDanni


----------



## stefan9113 (3. März 2008)

1. gtdanni
2. hoeckle
3. kingmoe


----------



## chrrup150 (3. März 2008)

1. SixTimesNine
2. Kingmoe
3. Tofu 1000

alle räder sind einfach wunderschön


----------



## gremlino (4. März 2008)

tofu1000     
kingmoe    
oldman


----------



## Effendi Sahib (4. März 2008)

1. kingmoe
2. oldman
3. sixtimesnine


----------



## cleiende (5. März 2008)

1. kingmoe
2. SixTimesNine
3. toncoc


----------



## DefektesKind (5. März 2008)

Ich liebe Wettbewerbe

1.oldman........................und ab geht die Post
2.kingmoe.......................ein Hauch von nichts
3.tofu1000......................schickes Teil

gerne wieder


----------



## GT-TEAM (5. März 2008)

1. hoeckle
2. toncoc
3. oldman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ReeN! (9. März 2008)

1: sixtimesnine
2:hoeckle
3: tofu1k


----------



## shitkatapult (12. März 2008)

1. GTDanni
2. tofu1000
3. sixtimesnine


----------



## Revon (12. März 2008)

1. toncoc
2. tofu 1000
3. kingmoe


----------



## oldman (14. März 2008)

da ich hier pferdchen laufen habe, enthalte ich mich.


----------



## GTdanni (14. März 2008)

Ich auch, auch wenn ich denke das der Kelch an mir vorbei geht. 


Cu danni


----------



## ZeFlo (14. März 2008)

1. tonoc
2. hoeckle
3. oldman

ciao
flo


----------



## Kint (15. März 2008)

--------------------------closed----------------


----------

